# Surfside report: wed. 3:30 pm



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

Its funny, what kind of people read this report, i know that most people who read this report, are probably are self sufficient fisherman that know it all. While others are newbies to our sport , and dont know anything. I really try to make things as easy on the new guys and yet not so bore-ing, for the "real", fishermen.....get it...? So if every once in a while i throw a bone to some guys who dont, "know", as much as us great fishermen, i can walk away and feel that i helped out somebody. Believe it or not, not everybody has the time to grind it out, and find fish, or the means to do so.....do i think that everybody should? Well in a perfect world maybe, but, by no means do we live in perfect world. 
so instead of giving $$$$ to the boys and girls club, or taking a poor kid to the movies and paying his way, my way to help out the small group of people who read this board is to give "you" a "free" - and some-what accurate report of the water conditions as i see them, and to spread news of fish being caught in the places that i frequent. (I also collect and distribute free fishing gear to less fortunate children in the City of Freeport...Surfside, where i live.)
Conservation is not only the physical conservation of the fish we chase, but , more importantly , its the consevation of dream to chase fish.....if we dont keep teaching people of all ages to fish and to want to fish, think of the consequences of that .....I say keep the desire of fishing alive, everyday and promote conservative fishing techniques and teach our future to fish...its the solution to our problems with troubled teens today.....too much time on thier hands , too bad they dont have fishing poles in there hands instead of AK's.

i hope people on this forum understand, i am not trying to give away, "your spots", when i speak of carbodies, or transformers, or swan lakes, or any other body of water that is "public".....its just the places that have grown up fishing, so i dont even second guess mentioning these places. Its funny how some people think just becuase you fish an area 3 times a month for 6 months its your spot. Is it still your spot in the dead of winter, when you at the deer lease? Public waters.......get it.....public.I wish i could tell certian people, not , to paddle out infront of my house and surf, those are my waves after all i surf them everyday, 365 days a year, they should have my name on them. open beaches act........oh well i guess i make new friend everyday. 
point is......help out each other, and get over the idea that you own any one fishing spot....with google earth no place is ever a secret ever again...
Report: Water green, wind blowing pretty hard, and still rough, c'mon wind lie down for a few weeks...........

ssp.


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for the reports. I read your report everyday. When that green water gets here and it lays down I'm leaving work imediatekly and coming down....


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks again, Justin. I just logged on to see if it was happening yet. Soon as that wind slacks and the swell drops.


----------



## rf1970 (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks Justin for this and each report, past and future. I am hoping to be down Friday afternoon and am willing to get beat up a little in the surf if the green water is up and the trout are in. You dont think about it while you are tugging with that big fish, right? Good luck to everyone as well. Rob


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Wonderful post, sometimes we forget that we don't actually own anything in the world and can't take it with us when we leave. So share the knownledge and share the love of fishing and catching fish with others! Good job SSP!


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

your reports help me a bunch, although namin spots doesnt, cause when its right i start at the east end of the island and usually stay right there the whole time ,what few times every year that i can fish. so by your ACCURATE reports and your predicions,i dont drive 250miles to swim! i do check weather ( wind forcasts, tides ) but its not a gimme. anyways your to be appreciated! around here thers a sayin ,off the streets and on the creeks, thats what keeps younguns out of trouble! but parents still NEED to take there children fishin and huntin to instill this way of life! keep on keepin on ssp your 2cool!


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

id rather figure it out myself personally. but u do what u want


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

TEALnexttime said:


> id rather figure it out myself personally. but u do what u want


I happen to appreciate his reports. With the price of fuel skyhigh, his reports sure save me wasted trips.

It sounds to me someone jumped your tail about something, but I wouldn't worry about it SSP. Sometimes people just don't appreciate a good deed. I think you've been extra careful to stay generic to not hurt the "spot owners" feelings.

Keep up the great work bro. I owe you some cold ones for the gas you've saved me!!!!

Don't sweat the small stuff bro....your never gonna please everyone, but you are pleasing most!:cheers:

Mike


----------



## fishhunter81 (Apr 15, 2008)

very well said. Thank you SSP


----------



## live2fish-fish2live (May 23, 2008)

thanks for your posts, i personally do not live or fish near freeport, but i enjoy reading your posts at work.


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

i appreciate it also!!


----------



## TRACERP (May 5, 2008)

SSP....as a newbie to saltwater fishing and a newly transplanted resident I wanted to say "THANK YOU"...your reports help me so much on making a decision to fish or not. When I do get a chance to fish it's nice not to spend all day on the water and get a big fat empty cooler. Once again thanks for all your reports.


----------



## fshrmn05 (Apr 8, 2008)

I think most of the time we may take things for granted, then once their gone, we realize how important they were. Keep the reports coming, I appreciate them and look forward to reading them. Thanks for everything, hopefully one day I can repay the favor, or atleast fish with ya


----------



## lizking32 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thank you for the report. I probably do not take the time to thank you for your informative reports often enough, but I really do appreciate it. The first thing that I do when I log on to this site is look for your reports, because I always find them very helpful. My brother and I try to drive to the surfside area to fish at least once a week, and your reports always help us to decide which area to fish in, and what gear to bring. We are grateful.


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks for reports and what you do for the kids!


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well SSP, i live in jones creek and from your reports i figure your close to the jetties on the other side. I dont have to drive 100, 200 miles but still you save me a trip down there everytime i wonder what is going on over there. As we all know the quintana side is always so screwed up you cant judge surfside by it. couple weeks ago quintana was dirty as heck and surfside pretty. Wouldnt have known without your report. *CARRY-ON.*


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Yet you clicked the link.


TEALnexttime said:


> id rather figure it out myself personally. but u do what u want


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

FishinChick© said:


> Yet you clicked the link.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

KEEP UP THE GOOD REPORTS SSP & THANX!


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

I really enjoy reading your reports even if I can't get down there. Makes me feel like I'm there.


----------



## FISHHOGG (Aug 12, 2005)

*SSP is doing a great service...*

I second the "with fuel this high" it sure is nice to have a set of eyes on the situation before driving from Katy to find out that what I think looks good on the cam is not so pretty.

SSP, I really appreicate your great spirit of wanting to spread the desire and love of fishing. I am planning to take my 15 year old and his friend down next week to do some fishing, my son's friend Tyler is in town from London for a few weeks, his dad got trans over there last summer w/ BP, and the boy told me today he had not fished in three years. It is my duty to get the lines in the water. I look for your reports daily and I will be in touch to see if I can help donate some gear as my budget allows for some young fisherman. I will PM you. Thanks for the "eyes" on the coast.

FISHHOGG ..............................aka Greg in Katy


----------



## gcg3136 (Apr 20, 2006)

keep up the good work ssp!!!!!!! it is greatly appreciated by everybody except tealnexttime!!!LOL!!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I love the reports too. Keep 'em coming bro.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

keep up the good work and pass along knowledge every chance you can


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

SSP--U Rock Man!--Thanks for all the reports you send our way!--Always click on them just to read whats up!--We fished the Jetties b4 I bought a boat and still go from time to time!--Especially when I need more TACKLE! Ha!--Gold mine there up and down the rocks!--but don't tell no one!.....................................................!

Keep up the good work my friend!

swampus and crew!


----------



## bayhawker (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey SSP, got a homebrew for you as a BIG THANKS for your postings. Keep it up!

Reply if you want to capatilize on the offer.

Bayhawker


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

*Keep it up.*

I do appreciate your posts. Nice to have someone who can give a "Real Report" Even if I cannot get the time to fish. I doubt that you have ever given away any secret places that at least 5 or 6 thousand people do not know about or fish ever once in a while. 

I personally like your reports becasue they are real time and weather. Not a we killed them at .. spot yesterday or a "You should have been there type of report though I like to see what people caught.


----------



## callin'coop (Jul 8, 2005)

ssp: excellent post and good reports.... i livein lake jackson so its easy to run down there if you say things are good... keep it up



secondly, i want to what idiots are claiming transformers, carbodies, and swan lake as their spots. what a freaking joke...... everybody in brazoria and harris county knows those places....jeez. idiots.....


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

*reports*

i dont want to start a war over something so small. but i think most people should be able to figure out whats going on down at surfside just from looking at the cams. but if ssp wants to give a report, than more power to him. i dont care one way or another. i very rarely hit the jetties and everyone knows there are fish from the jetties to carbodies when its flat.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

callin'coop said:


> secondly, i want to what idiots are claiming transformers, carbodies, and swan lake as their spots. what a freaking joke...... everybody in brazoria and harris county knows those places....jeez. idiots.....


where are all those spots located??? GPS numbers plz....


----------



## slowrey (Dec 7, 2007)

the only thing im mad about is your great reports have caused me to go on days that i probably wouldnt normally go.....then i have gone and actually caught fish =) keep em up man they dont go without appreciation!!!


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

Everyone is very welcome, reports will continue, and your gonna have to read thru my mumble jumble to get them . thanks for support. ssp.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

SSP, good folk like you is what 2Cool is all about.

Thanks for your great surf conditions reports. With access to surf cams it's pretty easy to get a general gauge as to the surf height but what the cams usually can't really show you is the actual color of the water.

Thanks for taking the time to keep us informed.



surfsideperson said:


> Everyone is very welcome, reports will continue, and your gonna have to read thru my mumble jumble to get them . thanks for support. ssp.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

*great job on alll fronts *

I am with eveyone else on here that care about good people. We all have to give in order to recieve. It takes alot of effort to post things in an informative manner. As for the other "ONE" person "id rather figure it out myself personally. but u do what u want" that tries to stir things up, keep enjoying fishing by yourself.  The rest of us will raise a beer to you that you are not with us.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

*PM sent to me*

Just thaught everyone would enjoy this as much as I did. I guess he does own the water. 
"from the one "who would rather figure it myself" . it must feel wierd to not be able to figure it out yourself. do the leg work for yourself. its alot more rewarding. ya'll are just lucky all these reports are for the surfside area (which just happens where i fish every weekend). if there was a guy like ssp giving reports like this in east matagorda he would be shot on site. any time you want to meet up and discuss this in more detail pm me."
I am glad that the majority of the people that use all of the Texas Coast don't feel this way.
Yakfishin
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/private.php?do=newpm&forward=1&pmid=1096895​


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

im not gonna get in a pissin contest w/ u yakman. u have completely missed the point, so theres no use in going any further. your just looking for a argument. the man asked and i told him my view. i dont have to agree w/ everyone on this site about everything. i figured you were gonna copy the pm and post it.


----------



## CoopDog09 (Mar 24, 2008)

I truly appreciate your posts. I just got a house down on surfside and I always like to see how it's going since i can't be down there on the week days. But every weekend, I'll hit up whatever you've been saying is good, and I usually do great.
Thanks again


----------



## CoopDog09 (Mar 24, 2008)

Also, yakfishin, I got your back
hahaha


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

*Thanks*



TEALnexttime said:


> im not gonna get in a pissin contest w/ u yakman. u have completely missed the point, so theres no use in going any further. your just looking for a argument. the man asked and i told him my view. i dont have to agree w/ everyone on this site about everything. i figured you were gonna copy the pm and post it.


Thanks,cause I hate pissin contest besides I wasnt even in this thread.
SSP, Keep up the reports.They are the first thing I look for in the mornings.


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

+1


fishhunter81 said:


> very well said. Thank you SSP


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

you are the man ssp very reliable source keep up the superior work thanks ssp!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

dude you're just misunderstood. This guy telling all these people about your fish - that bastard! I hope no one is gonna get 'chot over some specklebellies. That would just be uncivilized. 

I reread the original post and did not see where he asked for permission or opinions. Looks to me like he was responding to some private and not-so-friendly comments about his reports. I think it was pretty nice of him to explain himself to a bunch of babies who think the old pier is a secret spot. lol.

SSP's reports are the epitome of what Mont wanted when he started this site. He gains nothing from it. He does it to give back and that is awesome.

I happen to agree that it is more satisfying to find the fish and fool 'em. However, it is Texas in June. Pssst, fish in the morning and throw something shiny.



TEALnexttime said:


> im not gonna get in a pissin contest w/ u yakman. u have completely missed the point, so theres no use in going any further. your just looking for a argument. the man asked and i told him my view. i dont have to agree w/ everyone on this site about everything. i figured you were gonna copy the pm and post it.


----------



## rf1970 (Jun 6, 2006)

Txteal hunter- give it a rest. There are about 40 people on this board that appreciate what ssp does for us by serving as a set of eyes on the coast while we are up in Houston or wherever working, or doing whatever we are doing when we would all rather be fishing down on the water. I know this guy, and I can say that in my 38 years I havent ever met a more honorable and genuine person than ssp. I also have a house in surfside and whenever Im on the way down on 288, the first thing I do is call him to ask him what I should be doing to catch fish. He is honest to a fault and trustworthy enough that I gave him a key to my house on the coast. If you want to "find out for yourself", fine. Burn the fuel and the frustration and let the rest of us rely on what I have found to be reports more dependable than the crp that I hear at the bait camps and read about in the paper. Rob


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

rf1970 said:


> Txteal hunter- give it a rest. There are about 40 people on this board that appreciate what ssp does for us by serving as a set of eyes on the coast while we are up in Houston or wherever working, or doing whatever we are doing when we would all rather be fishing down on the water. I know this guy, and I can say that in my 38 years I havent ever met a more honorable and genuine person than ssp. I also have a house in surfside and whenever Im on the way down on 288, the first thing I do is call him to ask him what I should be doing to catch fish. He is honest to a fault and trustworthy enough that I gave him a key to my house on the coast. If you want to "find out for yourself", fine. Burn the fuel and the frustration and let the rest of us rely on what I have found to be reports more dependable than the crp that I hear at the bait camps and read about in the paper. Rob


 well said sir


----------



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I appreciate all the reports and enjoy reading them, it's nice to have a regular update on the area I fish. Yes, I as everyone else can look at the surf cam and I do, but still read and enjoy all your post. It's amazing you can give out all these spots and still manage to post a report on the days catch.LOL:biggrin:


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

CoopDog09 said:


> Also, yakfishin, I got your back
> hahaha


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

Water conditions and fishing reports from a guy that lives in the area. Right on, keep up the good work!!


----------

